# Browning A-bolt Model



## jimmyhoffa (Oct 2, 2011)

This summer, I got a Browning A-bolt 7mm wsm in a trade.  I am trying to find out what model it is.  Is there a way to find out from the serial number? It looks like the Medallion Model but I think the gun is 5-10 years old. Made in Japan/Miroku. Thanks!


----------



## win270wsm (Oct 2, 2011)

not sure on that one. the browning website maybe able to help.of course it may take a day or two for a response.


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Oct 2, 2011)

Patent-4723369


----------



## barry mooney (Oct 2, 2011)

try this link

http://www.browning.com/customerservice/dategun/index.asp


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Oct 2, 2011)

There it is....Thanks for the help!


----------

